

Hobbystrapped - "because running a small startup is my hobby." - vs2
http://venturesocially.tumblr.com/post/1730363970/hobbystrapped

======
Westhamq
[http://venturesocially.tumblr.com/post/1730363970/hobbystrap...](http://venturesocially.tumblr.com/post/1730363970/hobbystrapped)

